# Tomorrow I pick up a...



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

...petrol lawn mower.

I have no idea what condition it's in but was fancying a go at a little engine recently and this popped up on freecycle today so thought I would give it a crack, I mean how hard can it be?!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Raptor said:


> ...petrol lawn mower.
> 
> I have no idea what condition it's in but was fancying a go at a little engine recently and this popped up on freecycle today so thought I would give it a crack, I mean how hard can it be?!


 If it says McCullouch on it, very hard.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> If it says McCullouch on it, very hard.


 Lol, I think it's a bit older, the guy said it's missing the grass box. We shall see.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Raptor said:


> Lol, I think it's a bit older, the guy said it's missing the grass box. We shall see.


 Before you go ripping it to bits, check for a spark. You can make up a cheap "tester" with two croc clips and attach the plug lead to the plug, and the other end onto the engine as per the pic. Then pull over the engine and check for a spark.










If it sparks, stick a lemonade bottle top full of neat petrol down the plug hole, stick the plug back in quick, reconnect the plug lead and try starting WITH THE CHOKE OFF. If it offers to pop and bang, or start, then you're not far away. Get rid of any stale fuel in the tank and the carburetor may need stripped and cleaning if it's been left with fuel in it for any length of time. Remember KEEP IT SIMPLE. If you have any problems with the carburetor, post a pic for identification purposes. Some of the older ones if seriously gummed/ varnished up can be successfully cleaned up by boiling in biological washing up powder.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

It's here and better looking than I expected


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

So just had a fiddle with it. Firstly I replaced the starter rope with some paracord and tried to start it but it seemed to be jammed solid and reading online suggested it may be hydrolocked so out came the spark plug which other than a light coating of carbon? It seemed fine so the next step was to check the blade was free which it wasn't but a quick spray with white grease and a little pressure freed it up and now the starter was turning.

Feeling chuffed I put a dribble of fuel in and set the throttle control to the 'choke' setting and gave it a pull and the beast roared into life and everyone in the house came out to see my manly success.

in the words of doctor Frankenstein "it's alive!" And I am a very happy bunny.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I have emailed Mountfield to see if they have a manual I can download.

Anyone know the best way to free up cables as it seems it has been sat outside for quite some time and most of the cables seem rusted?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Raptor

You can try taking the cables off and lay the flat (coiled) in a tray of paraffin for a couple of day's.

Personally, contact Garden & Hire Spares Ltd, Cotheridge, Worcestershire.

If you have the make & model they hopefully should help, if not, will probably have a generic one.

Usually, very reasonable & prompt delivery.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Alan R. Handley said:


> Hi Raptor
> 
> You can try taking the cables off and lay the flat (coiled) in a tray of paraffin for a couple of day's.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Alan, I am trying to keep the costs as low as possible hence tips for freeing up the cables. Really need the manual to figure out what the cables do.

Does anyone know, would I be able to substitute the older style levers for the plastic handles? If that makes sense.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

If there is 2 cables: 1 is for throttle to carb'.

The other is to a centrifugal clutch that engages the blade.

If there is an additional lever/cable (3rd), this to engage the drive to the wheels.

It is common practice to swap throttle controls with relative ease.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Disconnect the cables at the handlebar end and,



















50/50 mix of diesel and petrol overnight works. If you need new cables, you can get a complete set of 4 bicycle cables out of Asda for £4 that can be easily adapted. The engine locking could be the "Dead man" lever needing set. If the mower has one fitted. It's designed for stopping the engine if you let go of the mower.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Awesome tips guys.

Need to buy more petrol tomorrow and will have a deeper look at the cables and see what's going on.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

By the way, how do you normally stop the engine?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I believe on this type, sliding the throttle lever forward to stop or releasing the blade engage bar/handle.

Would need to see a pic' of the controls to be exact.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Alan R. Handley said:


> I believe on this type, sliding the throttle lever forward to stop or releasing the blade engage bar/handle.
> 
> Would need to see a pic' of the controls to be exact.


 I will get a shot of the controls tomorrow, the throttle control has a slow-fast and choke option but no visible "stop". As I only had a drop of petrol it was stopping after 30 seconds as the fuel ran out.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

So it has two bar handles, one for drive as its a self propelled and one for 'STOP' to stop the engine. The stop bar has a cable that seems to be connected to a microswitch which I assume cuts the engine but it doesn't stop the engine even if I press the switch in with my hand.

Also the drive handlebar has broken at one side where it connects to the handle so that doesn't work hence my earlier question if it's possible to change these handlebars to something like bicycle brake levers?

All that said I managed to cut the lawn yesterday and it did a super job.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Ok, so I can stop the engine by removing the spark plug cap. I didn't want to do this in case I got a shock but if it says in the manual to do it then I guess it's fine until I can sort a new stop system.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The micro switch usually earths the low tension to the ignition coil electrical supply to the frame/chassis in order to stop the engine. If you remove the wire attached to the switch and extended it so it is a safe distance from the mower, with the end of the wire bared, earth it to a clean contact on the handle (you may have to scrape of a bit of paint) if this stops the mower, then all you need to do is fit a cheap auto on/of switch on a home made bracket, to the handle within easy reach. Yes you can use a bicycle lever, but please remember your own personal safety, cables and switches are easier replaced than fingers and toes.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Before you go ripping it to bits, check for a spark. You can make up a cheap "tester" with two croc clips and attach the plug lead to the plug, and the other end onto the engine as per the pic. Then pull over the engine and check for a spark.


Or you could what we did as kids and persuade a mate to hold the sparky end while you pull the engine. We used to love doing that to each other!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Raptor said:


>


 I see a minor problem.

Gravel !!

Have you actually got any grass.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Ok, so I can stop the engine by removing the spark plug cap. I didn't want to do this in case I got a shock but if it says in the manual to do it then I guess it's fine until I can sort a new stop system.


 Rubber glove.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Rubber glove.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Manual here...

SP 554 Aluminium deck Manual

John :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I bought this Lawn King from a chap that advertised it on Gumtree for £20..

I managed to sieze it as there was no oil in it!!

I let it cool then added some engine oil, Next day I pulled the starter cord which was solid the day before and the thing rattled in to life with a little puff of smoke, It runs beautifully to say it had siezed up!! Must be bulletproof!! I've used it half a dozen times since and each time, There was a small puff of smoke upon starting then it clears fully!!!



















Your Mountfield looks to be a cracking machine :thumbsup:

John..


----------

